# I movie requires quartz extreme??



## TheAvaMansouri (Jan 20, 2011)

im not surewhy its doing this? it was working fine before, and it NEVER told me that EVER before

here is the EXACT message it told me when i tried to open iMovie:

*Quartz Extreme Required*
iMovie reqires a graphics card that is compatible with Quartz Extreme. One or more of your graphics cards does not support Quartz Extreme.

i dont understand this AT ALL ! how can i fix this? please help... thank you


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, first of all, what Mac are you using? Have you rebooted your Mac and tried iMovie again?


----------

